# UCLA Extension Music Business courses experience?



## stonzthro (May 29, 2012)

I've been eyeing the UCLA Extension Music Business courses but can find no reviews of the program by actual students. In general, the courses taught for business seem to get much better feedback than those for the arts. Any user experience here? 

Thanks.


----------



## gsilbers (May 29, 2012)

the extension program is no UCLA grade program. 

yet, its very helpful.


in other words, it will not be too intensive that you will have to memorize and pass hardcore tests. but it will give you great info and resources for growth. 

they might give u the passman book and others and give u the basics on how royalties and cd sales work. be aware that most music business is not film score business so it will not give too much info about it. 

dont take my comments too seriously as i didnt take that class/course but did go to the extension programs and i did music biz in berklee. so i based my opinion on those 2 factors.


----------

